# Ultra-light braid? Herring as a sporting challenge!



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

For a while now I've had this idea - turn catching herring into a genuine sports fish by using ultra-light braid and leader on a super light rated rod. I'd be using soft plastics exclusively.

I'm thinking 1lb braid, maybe 2lb leader. But here's the catch - can you get 1lb braid? And if so, what is a good make? I know you can get Fireline Crystal in 1lb. but Fireline always breaks way over its rated strength. I want a real challenge - epic 10 minute fights with a fish that rarely exceeds 25cm :lol: .

I guess my other option is to go with pre-test mono or fluorocarbon - but hey, I like braid, especially for SPs where you need to feel every bite, and casting distance is also an issue.

For a rod I'm thinking the Nitro Vapor 60, but it's a bit expensive - any other suggestions for a 1-2kg (or less) rod that will do the job but at a much lower price ($200 sounds good). I've already got a LOX 1-3KG rod but for what want to do it is overkill.

Cheers!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If it does exist it'll be Japanese. They sport fish for some hilariously tiny fish over there so I'd say you'd be looking at importing some PE. That said though, if it does exist, blueyak will have already caught a metre jewey on it. Maybe a 1 or 2-weight fly outfit is the next step?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I reckon you'd be better off with 1lb mono on a handline. Picture this.....

You cast the soft plastic out and clear the line around your feet. Holding the 1lb line between your fingers, you concentrate on that line. Feeling for any little bumps or taps to indicate th prey has hit the lure. You count the lure down, then begin the retrieve. drawing the line over your fingers and raising your arm slightly gives the soft plastic a very realistic wounded fish look in the water. Skittering around in the water column, just waiting for predators to pounce.
Just as the plastic starts to drop, you feel that tell tale "tick" of a fish mouthing your plastic. You grab the line firm, and lift your arm up and back to set the hook. The fish takes off, and you can feel their power as they drag the line over your fingers. Squeezing gently you increase the drag, hoping to turn their head before they smoke you completely. The fight carries on, to-ing & fro-ing, and finally the fish begins to tire. The runs are shorter, and you've got it close to the yak now.
Beaten, the fish pops to the surface. You reach dont slowly, place a hand under it's body, and very carefully comfort lift it into the yak. With their soft mouths, you don't want to pull the hooks at that crucial point!
But finally, it's done. Your mission is complete. The Herring lays on the deck in front of you. It's body glistening in the sunlight.
You wind your line back onto the hand reel, ready for the next triumphant trip to tame another Herring.
8)


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

When I was a wee little lad used to fishing for minute fish with bread on no.12 or 14 hooks in a neighbours pond, using a little spool of cotton as the 'handline' :lol:

Anyway mate, there may be some merit too it, I'm going to have to say ebay job though. EG:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PELAGIC-HYPA ... 978wt_1141

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PELAGIC-EXTR ... 190wt_1141

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/KIERU-Fluoro ... 4cf792400a

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-ULTIMATE ... 2310b08ac9

All up should be easy under $200 8) 
Also, note, the reel comes with a power knob AND spare spool, for those days that 2lb just wont cut it you can beef it up with some 3lb :lol: 8)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

mustrumr said:


> For a while now I've had this idea - turn catching herring into a genuine sports fish by using ultra-light braid and leader on a super light rated rod. I'd be using soft plastics exclusively.
> 
> I'm thinking 1lb braid, maybe 2lb leader. But here's the catch - can you get 1lb braid? And if so, what is a good make? I know you can get Fireline Crystal in 1lb. but Fireline always breaks way over its rated strength. I want a real challenge - epic 10 minute fights with a fish that rarely exceeds 25cm :lol: .
> 
> ...


why not?
look up japanese LRF and HRF on google and see what we've done here in europe with similar sized fish

nicvk


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

You could always roll a Garden Gnome for its fishing gear.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

A few things to consider.

Rods.
When rod manufacturers put a line rating on a rod they are telling you what they think is the most suitable line class for that particular rod. For example one companies 1-3 kilo rod may be equivalent to another companies 2-4 kilo rated rod. A more important factor to consider might be what size lures the rod is rated to cast. You will obviously looking for the lightest you can find.

Reels
You will need to find a reel with a super smooth drag system. If you are fishing 1lb or less and the drag even slightly sticks its probably game over especially if you fish braid and have no stretch.

There also comes a point when fishing with really small ultra light plastics that spinning tackle just won't cast them efficiently.

As far as braids go look for the thinnest you can find or just use mono or flouro straight through (it will be easier to find in ultralight sizes and will still cast well enough)

Good luck with this I will be watching with great interest.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

blueyak said:


> There also comes a point when fishing with really small ultra light plastics that spinning tackle just won't cast them efficiently.


Try Caros/Sbirolinos
They allow casting distance with ultra small lures but are essentially neutrally buoyant. Had a longer reply typed out but it ****ing disappeared with the back space button - doh!
See:




Or http://www.fishing-v.jp/movie/?mv=sgea_0909_8505910_01

And some link to smaller SPs that might work

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=p ... ist&c=1681
www.jackslrf.co.uk
www.artoffishing.co.uk

do you still use "blobs" for herring/tommy ruff? Similar principle

nick


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm definitely now leaning towards fluorocarbon rather than braid, probably 2lb. I figure 2lb fluoro will be pretty much like 1lb braid from a breaking strain point of view; practically all braids break way over their rated strength. And no need for a leader sounds good too.

I'll lose some feel over braid, but it's not like herring don't hit hard when they hit. And the extra stretch over braid will help with blueyak's point about the need for a super-smooth drag. I'll probably put it on a 1000 Stradic Ci4 (I've already got the 2500 ci4) and they have great drag systems, but even so, every little bit helps.

As far as casting goes it shouldn't be a problem - I'll still be using 1/16th oz jigheads in the main, and the 2lb fluoro I was looking at (can't think of the brand right now) is around the same thickness as your average 4lb braid, so I shouldn't lose too much casting distance.

Cheers!


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Great little scappers the herring (or Tommy Ruff in SA) I'd agree with a flyrod but 1 or 2 weight would be too heavy a 0 or 00 weight would be better. I've caught peacock bass on a 2 weight and they go harder than a tommy. If you decide to go with bait here's a pic of the floats you could use - these I bought in Thailand and no I didn't roll a garden gnome :lol: . These are real floats measuring 70mm long and are used to catch fish about the same length so would be awesome fun on tommies. I think they are tied "in-line" as there is only one tie on point. A size 14 hook and a couple of maggots and some seriously strained vision watching them. I might try them on the flyrod for garfish could be fun. Pat.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

The hardest thing about 1lb line is tying your knots I reckon. 
Especially when the eyes start to go on ya. :shock:

It's great fun catching fish on spider web. Get into it mate.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Remind's me of plucking 10mm to 30mm a real monster 50mm carp, for bait, from the Phillips gardens lake Maryborough on a bamboo stick. Cotton line and a sowing needle heated over the stove and then V bent with pliers, bait was a tiny doe pancake (doe ball squashed on the hook). Got my hands on some 1lb mono and the hardest part was tying the knots without damaging the line to much. We didn't use a reel, but with braid to leader,leader to hook, even more chance to damage the line and with such light plastics the potential of knots hitting guides and slowing the lines flow also increases. Also agree with the point of soft mouths and personally think mono all the way through will be best.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

You could always try going a different way with a toy rod... these little telescopics fold into a pen though only a toy you can catch fish.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I think your first challenge is going to be to find a 1lb braid that doesn't break higher. Most braids break well above the stated breaking strain.


----------

